
Tesla teardown finds electronics ahead of Toyota and VW - heshiebee
https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Automobiles/Tesla-teardown-finds-electronics-6-years-ahead-of-Toyota-and-VW2
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22345893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22345893).

